# Consult Reimbursement



## dori36 (Dec 19, 2013)

Who has a list of payers who are paying consult codes?  Or, I should say, 'is' there a list?

Thanks!


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 28, 2013)

While I don't have an offical list, I can tell you that Medicare won't pay and the Medicare replacement plans like AARP Medicare Complete and Humana Gold Plus will not. Av-Med won't either.

Other than that, I've not recieved a denial from any other major insurance companies we accept.


----------



## LisaG81 (Dec 31, 2013)

We just started receiving denials on consult codes from Healthkeepers Plus in Virginia.  It's under BlueCross/BlueShield but really a Medicaid product.  They used to pay on consults, but as of 11/1 of this year they stopped.


----------



## cynthiaarellano14@yahoo.com (Jan 1, 2014)

*reimbursment consultation codes*

while I do not have my list available (Ga) I do know that VA & Mcaid follow the same guidelines as Mcare along with several of the BCBS carriers and many others, I made a list only after receiving denials. Hope this helps alittle


----------



## sstraum (Feb 3, 2014)

Does anyone have anything in writing that the VA does not accept consult codes?  We have been recieving "letters of indebtedness" (basically a VA RAC letter )saying we should have billed a consult code. The DOS on all these claims were after Mcare got rid of consult codes.


----------

